# Peach preserves with splenda blend



## goodoldreb (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi, been a while since I posted. Has anyone tried ,or have a recipe for peach preserves using the splenda sugar blend? I wanted a recipe with less sugar but did not want to use straight splenda due to the fact sugar, from what I understand helps the jam preserve and set better.If so, which fruit pectin type should I use? i.e. the no sugar or regular? as the splenda blend is half sugar. Thanks in advance. G.O.R.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

use the low sugar sur-jell then you don't have to use the splends blend and take a look at www.splenda.com


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd reccomend the pomona's pectin. I made peach jam with about a cup of sugar a couple of years ago. It still set up and tasted wonderful!


----------

